# PINNING FOUNDATION



## MUTI (Feb 9, 2011)

I would greatly appreciate if somebody could give me a detail for pinning a new poured foundation wall and footing under a crawl space wall and footing, to convert a crawl space to a full basement height, or describe to me how I would pin the 4' new sections to each other and to the existing foundation?

Thanks in advance


----------



## greatjohn (Feb 9, 2011)

If you could provide your prelininary layout and more details, somebody here may help you.


----------



## MUTI (Feb 9, 2011)

here is the plan

STEIN_A2_FEB_8_REVISED.pdf


----------



## greatjohn (Feb 9, 2011)

http://www.ehow.com/how_5630269_build-base...rawl-space.html

See the above link for some general ideas


----------

